# Possible solution for conflict resolution



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Hello Everyone, forgive me if this has been discussed, I did not see a thread on this possible solution.

Is it possible to develope a [python of java program that polls the tivos on the network for conflicts. when it gets a conflict, it would try to schedule the conflicted show on another tivo. If that is possible, then the next step would be to have the show transfer to the conflicted tivo, either directly or download to the computer then push to the tivo..

Is this out there? If not, is it possible?

Thanks
Lou


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

It's possible, KMTTG has an autoresolve feature that does that.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

ok great.. I will check that out.. I used KMTTG to download and transcode shows but never did realize that was in there...

Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What would be really cool is if he could figure out how to use the TiVo to TiVo transfer feature like the website has so after kmttg scheduled a recording on an alternate DVR it could automatically transfer it to the DVR that it was originally scheduled on. So it was completely seamless.


----------

